

Local election campaign websites: ripe for disruption? - adelevie
http://www.bluestreakwebdesign.net/portfolio.html

======
mikegreenberg
I think he was asking people's opinions on a new potential market for web
developers. @adelevie: You might consider using the text box and state your
position if you want to ignite some conversation. (Unless this is just to get
your dev shop some exposure. If so, expect a lot of resistance with this
approach.)

------
juddlyon
Um, this is a link to a portfolio page with no article. Dead it.

